# How do I get rid of the rust the plow shoes left behind??



## dannyc33 (Aug 30, 2004)

First, I did a search and didnt quite find what I need.

Ive been plowing mostly driveways for 7 years now and from time to time notice the rust stains left behind from the plow shoes on cement. Nobodys ever complained and even the stains on my driveway didnt bother me much and over time they seemed to mostly fade away. I never tried to get rid of them nor paid them much attention so I dont know the time frame it takes to mostly fade away.

Yesterday I got a call from a client asking about the stains and wanting them gone. Short of just telling him to wait several months and hope they wash away what can I do to get them out or mostly out now??

All I seem to find online is soaking them in lemon juice or vinegar and scrubbing it and washing it away and hoping it works. Any better ideas??


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

Hmm I've never had it trouble me, but in theory the rust marks are probably little pieces of steel that were ground into the driveway by the shoes and left behind, the tiny pieces probably just eventually rust themselves away and then the marks are gone... To speed up the process I would assume a product like CLR, or similar product would most likely work very quickly, however, they may just remove the rust, leaving the tiny pieces of left over steel to rust again until they rust away... Being in the marine business, there is another product I sell that we use for removing the rust stains from fiberglass hulls, the one is a powder based on that mixes with water and works quite quickly, it is called Algae and rust stain remover by Captain Phab.... I have never tried it on anything but boats though....

Matthew


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

First things first, take the shoes off your plow and they won't leave rust stains. Unless you plow alot or gravel area, the shoes are worthless. Second thing, tell your customer, you will remove the stains come spring time. Then if they aren't already gone by then, just take a pressure washer over, and they will go away.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

That, and there is a great product called Rid o' Rust. This is available through JDL. We use it for all kinds of stuff...even cleaning rocks and such that have been affected by rust from irrigation water. It is completely safe for grasses and plants, as well. Just poor or spray it on, and rinse it off (or leave it).


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

home depot has a rust b gone type of product, i cant remember the name, its made for removing rust off of concrete surfaces.


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

Not eco friendly, but I use toilet bowl cleaner to get the stain out from the plow sitting all summer.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Dawn dish soap works well too
take the shoes off...plow will scrape better w/o them


----------



## Kodiakguy (Sep 11, 2009)

Are you sure it's not caused by a couple of high points on the drive causing you edge to rub there more? Thus leaving more cutting edge behind and causing "rust stains". Rust stains caused by little pieces of metal rusting in the concrete is just part of plown. Want no rust?, use a poly or rubber edge. 

X2 for gettn rid of the shoes, don't need them unless your pushn on gravel.


----------



## dubya (Dec 30, 2010)

Find a wood pallet and set the plow on it. Get it off the ground so its not sitting in snow and ice. If you have rear pads put a piece of plywood or 2x6 under it to keep it off the ground.


----------



## pldann86 (Nov 13, 2008)

Muriatic acid.....But be quick!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Holy Cow cleaner will get rid of any type of stain, rust, grease or oil you throw at it. You can drink the stuff if you want and it is enviromentally safe. Look it up as they sell it at Ace Hardware. It is the extra strength green in color. Oh and take off the shoes and plow with out them. You will get a better scrape.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

i agree...take the shoes off and say you'll clean the stains in the spring


----------



## dannyc33 (Aug 30, 2004)

Ill try some of these ideas and see how it goes 

as far as taking the shoes off Im scared for several reasons
1. its a steal blade, so instead of just the shoes scraping now the entire blade will
2. when the blade gets caught up on the cement now its extremly loud and high pitched now, cant imagine how bad it would be without any shoes and how my residental clients would react, especially when Im out in the middle of the night plowinig.
3. its a 900lb Blizzard 810 and is heavy as hell, again scraping concerns, as well as addition stress on the the wings


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

Those were my concerns as well until one time years ago I tried plowing without shoes, and I have never again used them except, as stated above, for gravel areas. I carry a set in each truck all the time, but any asphalt or concrete gets I leave them off.

By the way, if you don't want to change to a rubber or poly edge and this customer keeps giving you a tough time, maybe it would be a good idea to tell them to find someone else. If you're nice about it and explain your position (don't want to spend money for poly, etc.) they will appreciate you for being upfront about it. If not, it could turn into one of those little pain in the butt nightmares we all have had to deal with.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I would not worry about the blade leaving rust marks on your clients drives with the full blade and the wings on the blizzard are meant for heavy duty use. Either get a poly edge or just keep running your shoes,because by the way you are talking taking them off does not seem like an option for you.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

dubya;1174566 said:


> Find a wood pallet and set the plow on it. Get it off the ground so its not sitting in snow and ice. If you have rear pads put a piece of plywood or 2x6 under it to keep it off the ground.


Good idea, but I bet it won't plow worth a sh!t with a pallet stuck under it... Just sayin...


----------



## dubya (Dec 30, 2010)

Sorry I thought he was talking about rust marks when storing it, not from plowing. Been a rough week.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

dubya;1176362 said:


> Sorry I thought he was talking about rust marks when storing it, not from plowing. Been a rough week.


Just jackin' with ya...


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

pldann86;1174617 said:


> Muriatic acid.....But be quick!


Ditto, and don't or try not to inhale fumes. Apply and let it work for a bit, hose off. May want to do a test area first. I had rust stains (non plow related) on a blue stone driveway and that was the only stuff that worked.
Muriatic acid is very inexpensive. Sold at Sears or any hardware store


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Dump the shoes. and the customer.


----------

